# CBT - Blushing Questionnaire



## Ruth94 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, I am currently going through a course of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT), and i have been asked to carry out a questionnaire on blushing in general. I would really appreciate it if you could help fill in the questionnaire as I want views from the public as well as friends and family. 
Thank you for your help

Questionnaire 
1.	Are you male or female?

2.	When was the last time you blushed?
-	I don’t blush
-	Yesterday 
-	A week ago 
-	More than a month ago
-	More than a year ago
What were the consequences? (Optional)

3.	If you do blush, on a scale of 1-10 how severe was it?
0 – Mild sensation 
5 – Moderately warm
10 – As red as a beetroot 

4.	How do you think others saw you?
-	They didn’t notice
-	Some noticed, some didn’t 
-	Everyone stared and discussed it

5.	Do you have any evidence for how others saw you?
-	None whatsoever 
-	A few colleagues/friends pointed it out
-	Everyone in the room told me/laughed and pointed it out.

6.	If people blush in social situations how do you think they are/look?
-	Look stupid/strange 
-	Obviously feeling guilty about something
-	A bit shy
-	Some people just blush, it isn’t important 

7.	How much on a scale of 1-10 do you think blushing affects a person’s confidence?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruth94 said:


> Hi, I am currently going through a course of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT), and i have been asked to carry out a questionnaire on blushing in general. I would really appreciate it if you could help fill in the questionnaire as I want views from the public as well as friends and family.
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Questionnaire
> ...


well what help do you need ?


----------



## Ruth94 (Aug 16, 2012)

paulyD said:


> well what help do you need ?


Hi, I was wondering if you'd be able to answer the questions in the questionnaire. This would help me in my therapy session as this way i will have other peoples views. Thank you.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruth94 said:


> Hi, I am currently going through a course of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT), and i have been asked to carry out a questionnaire on blushing in general. I would really appreciate it if you could help fill in the questionnaire as I want views from the public as well as friends and family.
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Questionnaire
> ...


i haven't blushed for a while mainly because ive avoided situations in which i used to blush but in the past when i did blush i think that :

*i was red as beetroot
*some people noticed
*one time this girl mentioned that i went red. another time 2 girls actually made fun of my blushing. another time i was having a conversation with a guy and he was looking right at me from 2 feet away so he definately noticed
*i think most of the time if somebody has a slight blush then it's obvious that they are just shy and it isn't a problem. but when somebody goes bright red as a beetroot then it can look a bit stupid/strange 
*depending on the severity of the blushing i think it can have a major effect on peoples confidence - maybe an 8 or 9 out of 10 because it can make you stop doing things and saying things that you want to say and do. it can make you avoid things which will then restrict your life. if can even stop you from doing everyday things like getting a haircut, buying a newspaper, speaking ont he phone. and if you are constantly feeling embarassed all of the time cos you blush in every day situations it can really get you down

hope this helps


----------

